# Offtopic: Forum Problem. everyone please join in.



## coderunknown (Aug 3, 2010)

Guys this is an offtopic but a very important discussion that i want to bring forward today. since yesterday *asigh* is facing a strage issue. he can't post msg. if he tries, all he gets is a "msg too short. please increase character length beyong 10ch" or something like this. i not creating this thread on asigh's behalf but cause more problem have been coming up in this year. firstly, increasing number of database errors. secondly if you look at thread, you'll see that new posts have been made but when entering, it'll show posts done much earlier. also the whos online list have vanished from the subsections. hardly any mods online since past few days. also the number of spammers & bots have increased so much, heres now more bots than members online. 

i not know what the Digit management will do on these issues & also about me for bringing up these issues on broad daylight, but its something that needs to be taken care of soon rather than waiting for the rest of the handful members to leave also.

thanks anyone & everyone who was interested enough on entering this thread & having a look at the content. thanks again guys.

PS: asigh already told he leaving this forum cause his issue hasn't been addressed yet. even after more than 24hrs. you can understand how it feels to be a regular member since several years & suddenly kind of banned or stipped of the right to post.


----------



## Garbage (Aug 3, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> also the number of spammers & bots have increased so much, heres now more bots than members online.



+1 AGREE! Too many spam threads recently.


----------



## funkysourav (Aug 3, 2010)

i want to help in whichever way i can!
just tell me what to do.

yes, i am seeing more and more spam activity of late
have reported at least 7 of them past week.

it is quite regrettable to have no quality control of sorts..
techenclave has a very good moderator presence and no spam at all

digit should try to better it....


as i've said
i'm willing to help in any way i can!!


----------



## pulsar_swift (Aug 4, 2010)

I am facing this message too short problem since 3 days. It is only faced when using quick reply. When we click on POST REPLY button and then type it works


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 4, 2010)

^^ thanks for your support guys. well a new entry. *mavihs* facing same problem. so do rhitwick, Kalpik (mod). guys this forum need a refreshment. a serious one. and soon.

---------- Post added at 01:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:06 AM ----------

so guys no use PMing or blaming Mods. they helpless as us memebers. just need wait till everything back n track (or will it be ever?).

but 1 thing surely, this problem doesn't get solved soon. many brilliant minds going leave. & this going hurt Digit big time.


----------



## pulsar_swift (Aug 4, 2010)

didnt the above work around work ?


----------



## asingh (Aug 4, 2010)

Ok, Am trying the POST REPLY trick. If you can read this it works....!

---------- Post added at 08:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:35 AM ----------

Thanks Sam, for starting this. TDF has become far too buggy. It needs proper maintenance. So many DB errors, time outs, not being able to quick reply. More over, it has become a drag to post on TDF. Each time I make a post, I copy it to the clip-board, never know how TDF might react.


What surprises me the most. TDF is the digital mouth piece of India number one computer magazine. The daily audience level here is immense. Still the forum is loosing its quality and standards. Sad.

Now to copy this to the clipboard, and submit.

---------- Post added at 08:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:20 AM ----------

This is damn pissing off.

Just wrote 5 posts, and forgot to use the reply button. Now all vanished, and am stuck with that stupid 10 character message.


----------



## Faun (Aug 4, 2010)

Raaabo was fiddling around some days back


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 4, 2010)

test post ksdhgk jsdgjd  jsdgjs klhsg khsgasgh

---------- Post added at 10:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:08 AM ----------

hell quick reply is not working......

good news is that I can at least post now.


----------



## pulsar_swift (Aug 4, 2010)

pulsar_swift said:


> I am facing this message too short problem since 3 days. It is only faced when using quick reply. When we click on POST REPLY button and then type it works



Thanks to me. , i found the workaround.


----------



## tarey_g (Aug 4, 2010)

Patience of the forum members with regular fcuk-ups is amusing. 

:slow claps:


----------



## asingh (Aug 4, 2010)

Patience and hope. That is all we have. Kind of like our government.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Aug 4, 2010)

Guys, this wasn't expected from experts like you. Yes it's a bug, but the solution is very simple. I faced this problem and quickly found the solution. Just click on the A/A button on the top right of the quick reply box, will solve the problem. the WYSIWYG thing is not working


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 4, 2010)

asigh said:


> Thanks Sam, for starting this. TDF has become far too buggy. It needs proper maintenance. So many DB errors, time outs, not being able to quick reply. More over, it has become a drag to post on TDF. Each time I make a post, *I copy it to the clip-board, never know how TDF might react.*
> 
> What surprises me the most. TDF is the digital mouth piece of India number one computer magazine. The daily audience level here is immense. Still the forum is loosing its quality and standards. Sad.
> 
> ...



welcome asigh. i use that copy paste thing a lot. & it usually occurs when tying long posts or an explanation. real pain to type the whole thing again & post.



ichi said:


> Raaabo was fiddling around some days back



yes. he was here. not sure what hidden features he turned on.



asigh said:


> Patience and hope. That is all we have. Kind of like our government.



needs some kind of politician here. "ThinkDigit Assembly".



Cool Buddy said:


> Guys, this wasn't expected from experts like you. Yes it's a bug, but the solution is very simple. I faced this problem and quickly found the solution. Just click on the A/A button on the top right of the quick reply box, will solve the problem. the WYSIWYG thing is not working



still it isn't a way to post. clicking on A/A again & again. a newbie here will come >> try post >> that annoying msg  >> pass some bad words here & leave forever.even for members remembering to click A/A each & everytime isn't a easy thing.


----------



## funkysourav (Aug 4, 2010)

well this is the fourth time i am trying to post something!!!
if someone salvages this message from the deep vestiges of a bloated database in cyberspace,
know that there was a man called sourav who didn't give up even after posting
3 dud messages in a row!! 

i am trying the "post reply" option workaround,duly credited to PULSAR

guys, i think its time digit had undergone a full makeover,
opening a thread takes 15 sec in my pc,
whereas it's always under 3 sec for TE and CHIP and ERODOV!!!

i think DIGIT could do better with stricter and more vigilant moderation,
a la Tech Enclave anyone?
where new users are continually scanned by moderators to avoid spam!!!

p.s.
but there is one thing in digit which makes me come back even after the problems
the people here are close knit and always willing to help each other out!
one big happy cyber family!!

---------- Post added at 11:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:56 AM ----------




asigh said:


> Patience and hope. That is all we have. Kind of like our government.


yeah that's what we need to keep this beautiful forum going!!
btw,
thanks asigh for your advice in TE


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 4, 2010)

funkysourav said:


> p.s.
> but there is one thing in digit which makes me come back even after the problems
> the people here are close knit and always willing to help each other out!
> one big happy cyber family!!



this only reason i registered in many forums but visit only TDF


----------



## Garbage (Aug 4, 2010)

From my > 4 years experience with this forum, NOTHING IS GONNA CHANGE! Mind you people...


----------



## asingh (Aug 4, 2010)

Well I am not going to use this work around. No offense to the person who discovered it. WHY...?

Because I do not have so much time. Quick reply is what works the best. Am so busy with office and work --- that it is clearly a pain to use that post reply button. Not boasting, but I post quite a lot. I usually write my posts back-2-back, and then submit within 30s intervals, while typing more. So I cycle through 7-8 posts/read within 2-3 minutes. 

 When TDF corrects this mechanism, someone update this thread. Will view this thread only. To bad for the members of this forum, who have to live up to such old age techniques.


----------



## ico (Aug 4, 2010)

hmm I think we really need to "clean upgrade" to vB4. Its not even in Raaabo's hands btw.

I had also received a couple of PMs from members regarding this problem. MySQL really needs to be fixed.

What actually happens is, MySQL daemon randomly goes off and I guess it is automatically started by a script whenever it goes off. But why does it goes off at the first place is a question too.


----------



## rahul.007 (Aug 4, 2010)

hmm.... the heat among members is increasing rapidly....

---------- Post added at 01:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:39 PM ----------

hey but everything is working fine for me.... i am using post quick reply and also tdf opens up under 5 sec....


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 4, 2010)

^^ me2. looks like only some members having this problem. not all.


----------



## ico (Aug 4, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> ^^ me2. looks like only some members having this problem. not all.


I had also suffered this problem, but I guess its fixed now.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Aug 4, 2010)

I don't know why even mods are not suggesting this. I know it's a bug, but instead of just complaining, we could find a solution to this. we don't want to leave the forum just because of a small bug.
Go to *edit options from quick links>scroll to the bottom> change message editor Interface to standard editor.* Now everything will work fine I suppose.


----------



## Nemes!s (Aug 4, 2010)

I'm also getting "msg too short. please increase character length beyong 10ch" but some time it works

well there is a workaround i guess, if you put some smilies in msg then it work... I'm posting like that


----------



## Faun (Aug 4, 2010)

lot did it work


----------



## DigitalDude (Aug 4, 2010)

test test... is this working ??

even I was not able to reply for quite some time.


_


----------



## rahul.007 (Aug 4, 2010)

but i guess everything is fine now.... any1 still having problems??


----------



## asingh (Aug 4, 2010)

Still not working for me.


----------



## gagan007 (Aug 4, 2010)

well everything is working fine for me...no slow speed...can reply using Quick Reply...no database error messages...can't really comment why is this happening for a few members only...

BTW I always use Chrome browser...maybe that helps


----------



## rahul.007 (Aug 4, 2010)

> Still not working for me.



i guess then only the high knowledge members are having this problem.... 

shayad tdf puraane members ko hatana chahata hai....


----------



## Faun (Aug 4, 2010)

not working lol


----------



## avichandana20000 (Aug 4, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> ^^ thanks for your support guys. well a new entry. *mavihs* facing same problem. so do rhitwick, Kalpik (mod). guys this forum need a refreshment. a serious one. and soon.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:06 AM ----------
> 
> ...


 
i was in work pressure and unable to open the forum for a day.. and then when i open it and tried to post a message i was facing the same problem of length. I thought i have given wrong password or my user profile must have gone wrong. but if this is the case it is very serious . i have tried both quick reply and post reply with same result.


----------



## 6x6 (Aug 4, 2010)

The following errors occurred with your submission: 		 	   	 		 			 			

The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters.

somebody do something


----------



## Piyush (Aug 4, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> Guys this is an offtopic but a very important discussion that i want to bring forward today. since yesterday *asigh* is facing a strage issue. he can't post msg. if he tries, all he gets is a "msg too short. please increase character length beyong 10ch" or something like this. i not creating this thread on asigh's behalf but cause more problem have been coming up in this year. firstly, increasing number of database errors. secondly if you look at thread, you'll see that new posts have been made but when entering, it'll show posts done much earlier. also the whos online list have vanished from the subsections. hardly any mods online since past few days. also the number of spammers & bots have increased so much, heres now more bots than members online.


same problem with me bro
and agree with you that there are n number of spammers now in this section
sorry to say but TDF is losing charm just bcoz of irrelevant/inappropriate info being posted on the threads 



Sam.Shab said:


> PS: asigh already told he leaving this forum cause his issue hasn't been addressed yet. even after more than 24hrs. you can understand how it feels to be a regular member since several years & suddenly kind of banned or stipped of the right to post.


no man!!
this will be huge blow for all of us
i mean he possess huge amount of info regarding all queries related to computers 
and its not about losing the permanent members only but the image that will be formed inside all of us for TD
i've been reading the magazine since 2004 i guess
at least they should solve these type of errors and issues that are being coming in the way of all of us

and may be they are working on it
lets hope they are.....


----------



## mavihs (Aug 4, 2010)

Test1
Test....Test! (Quick Reply Test) - Not Working

Test2
Smiley Test!
Edit- Smiley Test working!


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 4, 2010)

lol...I just want to ask....why this type of threads keep coming up now and then?? GUYS  PLEASE STOP COMPLAINING. COZ NO1 IS LISTENING YOU. 

There are already many threads. And guess what some are official 

I stopped complaining. I just login here once a month to see the contents of upcoming issue


----------



## Cool Buddy (Aug 4, 2010)

asigh, please don't leave. For now, do what I have written. Go to edit options and change the last setting at the bottom. This thing will be sorted out sooner or later, but I don't want an inactive forum once again. This is the only place I can discuss stuff related to tech.


----------



## mavihs (Aug 4, 2010)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> lol...I just want to ask....why this type of threads keep coming up now and then?? GUYS  PLEASE STOP COMPLAINING. COZ NO1 IS LISTENING YOU.
> 
> There are already many threads. And guess what some are official
> 
> I stopped complaining. I just login here once a month to see the contents of upcoming issue


so which forum are you on these days?
maybe i'll also leave TDF again & get a little more active on other forums!

---------- Post added at 10:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:16 PM ----------




Cool Buddy said:


> asigh, please don't leave. For now, do what I have written. Go to edit options and change the last setting at the bottom. This thing will be sorted out sooner or later, but I don't want an inactive forum once again. This is the only place I can discuss stuff related to tech.


if you want places to discuss about tech then i can give you whole bunch on them!
Chip.in/forums
techenclave.com/forums
erodov.com/forums

PS: i'm also on all of them!


----------



## Cool G5 (Aug 4, 2010)

Since today, even I'm facing "Message too short" when any reply is  posted. I've to repost it to make it appear.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Aug 4, 2010)

I know about other forums and I'm on most of them too. But I have got quite comfortable here. it seems I know most of the members personally. all names look quite familiar. And no other forum is as active as this one is currently


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 4, 2010)

As posted by others....TE is much much better. Too light. When I first joind TE, I was amazed to see everything working fine there..!! I can surf it with my utorrent downloading in background. I never see TDF opening when I'm downloading.

I like TDF. And as I said before...my first journey to Tech World started with TDF. So I'm not going to leave it.

But I really losted my hope of seeing TDF working perfectly fine.


----------



## ico (Aug 5, 2010)

The 10 character problem is fixed now, it seems.

Earlier I had tried to just post a URL and I wasn't able to do that. Now I can post a URL directly.

btw, please use this thread for posting your problems and suggestions: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/feedback/123086-editors-desk-12.html

Please post over there for all the improvements you want to see.


----------



## mavihs (Aug 5, 2010)

ico said:


> The 10 character problem is fixed now, it seems.
> 
> Earlier I had tried to just post a URL and I wasn't able to do that. Now I can post a URL directly.
> 
> ...


No its not  i'm still getting it!


----------



## topgear (Aug 5, 2010)

Let me test

^^ The above line was posted using "Post Quick Reply" button - so it's working fine for me. 

I'm using Opera 10.60 - The best browser in the world IMO 

As for Glitches/Bugs -

1. When I login the page automatically redirects me to the front page of the forum but still the front page does not shows login status on the upper right corner. I've to visit a thread and then the login status is showing correctly on the upper right corner.

2. occasionally I face database error but with threads with 150+ pages.

3. Occasional I face timeout error when editing or posting large messages - it occurs if I wait too much while editing or posting something with quotes or using the the "Post Reply" button and sometimes while even opening a thread.

4. Sometimes all images in a thread does not loads correctly.

5. The number of bot generated spam messages has increased.

6. occasionally I face slow opening of pages but most of the time it's fast enough.

7. sometime the time stamps on a post is not showing correctly.

8. Very frequently I face miscounting - Say I've opened 5 threads and made 5 posts - out of those only 2 or 3 will be counted in the total post count.

9. While posting a link - page title of a page is also automatically inserted in the post.

take a look at this post : *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/hardware-q/98253-hardware-price-check-kolkata-30.html#post1270056

no doubt the bugs/glitches are annoying and they need to be fixed but I can live with all those because

This forum has a great amount of good members and members who are always willing to help as best as possible.

---------- Post added at 04:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:02 AM ----------

Another quick reply ( I've edited the first reply which I made using Post Quick Reply Button - so as a prove I've posted this messages )

BTW, Most of the time ( other than editing or quoting something ) I use Post Quick Reply Button while posting something anyway


----------



## asingh (Aug 5, 2010)

Still getting it.


----------



## pulsar_swift (Aug 5, 2010)

post quick reply is not working for me


----------



## ravi_9793 (Aug 5, 2010)

testing quick reply...

[update]
Quick reply is working for me.


----------



## pulsar_swift (Aug 5, 2010)

testing quick reply. Ok its working with the following selection.

User CP-->Edit option-->Editor select as standard editor


----------



## mavihs (Aug 5, 2010)

Testing Quick Reply!


----------



## ico (Aug 5, 2010)

Just try clearing out your cookies and history.


----------



## mavihs (Aug 5, 2010)

Ok its working with the following selection for me too.

User CP-->Edit option-->Editor select as standard editor


----------



## Faun (Aug 5, 2010)

its working 
User CP-->Edit option-->Editor select as standard editor


----------



## SlashDK (Aug 5, 2010)

getting the message to short problem. Guess it was coming.
*TDF needs to be revamped*


----------



## pulsar_swift (Aug 5, 2010)

did you try this ?

User CP-->Edit option-->Editor select as standard editor


----------



## mavihs (Aug 5, 2010)

i'm thinking of a week long boycott! other forums have done it & had good results, its our turn now!!!!! maybe then they'll open there eyes & do something about these bugs! 

see we havn't had a single reply from the Admins or the Staff till now! they don't visit the forum. once they see the activity low for a whole week they might check wats going on!


----------



## pushkar (Aug 6, 2010)

My two main problems with this forum are (a) really slow browsing (b) ridiculous amount of spam everyday.

@any coder/developer of this forum: Have you considered using a caching system like memcached with vBulletin? A caching system stores the most-accessed data of the database in the main system memory, which makes the frontend much faster since the database doesn't need to be hit everytime someone opens a popular thread, for example. In fact, Facebook makes heavy use of memcached.

I have seen memcached being used on a few sites (bittorrent sites to be specific) and the forum browsing on those sites is just an amazing experience.

From Wikipedia:


> Memcached is a general-purpose distributed memory caching system that was originally developed by Danga Interactive for LiveJournal, but is now used by many other sites. It is often used to speed up dynamic database-driven websites by caching data and objects in RAM to reduce the number of times an external data source (such as a database or API) must be read.
> 
> The system is used by several very large, well-known sites including YouTube, Reddit, Zynga, Facebook and Twitter


----------



## Piyush (Aug 6, 2010)

now working fine for me
follow the steps pointed by pulsar


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 6, 2010)

i with mavihs. the  administrator needs to be woken up from his day dreams. this is becoming a crap land from one of top forums of India.


----------



## topgear (Aug 7, 2010)

check this out :

post bug and error reports at *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/feedback/130640-tdf-bug-reporting-page.html,



Raaabo said:


> I request all members to post bug and error reports at *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/feedback/130640-tdf-bug-reporting-page.html, and encourage others to do the same. it will help keep a central repository of bug tracking for me and make it easier to troubleshoot.
> 
> It's also a more descriptive title than this one, so hopefully people will find it easily and know what it's for instead of starting new threads.


----------



## ico (Aug 7, 2010)

Thread locked. Continue here: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/feedback/130640-tdf-bug-reporting-page.html


----------

